# Vampires from Twilight vs Wizards and Witches from Harry Potter!!



## Sheilawisz (Jun 1, 2012)

This is my second Poll to bring my favourite Wizards into fanfictional battle, this time against the sparkly and fangless Vampires from Stephenie Meyer's Twilight series =)

I know that the rivalry between both series has been raging for a long time now (with so many youtube videos and more!!) but the idea here is not to compare both series or both universes: Instead, we see a battle between vampires and wizards to see who will come out victorious from a fight to death.

My scenario is like this:

We have the Volturi and the Cullens leading a thousand vampires with various abilities, to attack and siege Hogwarts Castle at a winter night... which is defended by the school staff, some two hundred 6th and 7th year students and three hundred Aurors sent by the ministry to deal with the vampire threat.

Albus Dumbledore is away visiting the Australian Ministry of Magic, so he will not take part in the battle!!

This is a Death Match between Vampires and Wizards+Witches, so what do you think? XD!!


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 1, 2012)

Even though I much prefer the Harry Potter series, the rigid strategist in me simply must vote for the vampires from the Twilight series. Simple fact of the matter is... they're _immortal_, well and truly. As far as we know from the series, the only thing that can kill a vampire is another vampire or a werewolf, and one Remus Lupin in the bunch probably won't lead to victory.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, the vampires are not immortal, they can be destroyed by fire!! A Wizard could simply capture a vampire by making him or her float in the air (so, the vampire's speed and strentgh would be useless) and then burn the vampire to ashes, because the HP wizards can make things go ablaze just by pointing their wands at a target =)


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 1, 2012)

True, but at least a few of them are probably capable of not getting caught in the spell in the first place. I mean, some of them have premonition powers and mindreading, so they'd be able to predict the moves before they came. Also, I'm not entirely sure fire _alone _can kill them. I think it's dismemberment + fire that does the job, so you'd need some dark magic to accomplish the first. None of the students, except maybe the Slytherins, would know the dark magic, and at least some of aurors wouldn't use it even if they know how.


----------



## Devor (Jun 1, 2012)

You can't forget, though . . . the wizards have a secret weapon.  The Vampire's foil, if you will.

7th Year Witches.  Lots of them.

The Twilight-series vampires will be killing each other before they reach the castle.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 1, 2012)

It seems to me that if you want to kill a vampire, you have to break him or her into pieces first because they can move quickly and put the fire out- however, if they are floating in the air they cannot use their speed and strength, so they would burn completely because they are flammable =)

The vampires could be a threat if they get too close, but even then the Wizards have shield charms and that "invisible, irresistible force" that could be useful to stop the vampires or at least slow them down...

Occlumency could counter vampire powers like Edward Cullen's and the Cruciatus curse is like Jane's power!!

True Devor, the vampires maybe would go crazy with thirst and that is a weakness in the battle =)

I have a question, because I have read only the first Twilight books: Are the vampires supposed to be really dead, or maybe they are alive in some way??


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 1, 2012)

They are definitely completely dead.

But guys, how will the wizards be able to fight? They'll be too ~*~dazzled~*~ to attack.

Also, I think vampiric super speed is enough to dodge most of the wand spells. I mean, regular wizards who've never had combat training can duck out of the way of most spells in the books. Surely someone with super speed would just never get hit.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 1, 2012)

If the vampires are dead, then Avada Kedavra would not kill them because, well... they are _dead!!_

Avada Kedavra is like throwing pure death at your enemy: The bodies are left unharmed, there is no biological cause of death... so the vampires could not die from this curse, but the Avada Kedavra can also shatter and burn something when it hits things instead of a living creature.

The vampires could evade stunning spells and other attacks that you see coming at you, but others like the Cruciatus, the Imperius and the Incendio have effect instantly!!

Blasting curses (what Wormtail used to blow up that street, also seen when Fred died at the final battle) are kind of instant too, and the explosions are powerful enough to break vampires into pieces.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 1, 2012)

Are they, though? I mean, the vampires skin is literally made out of diamonds. That's tough stuff. I don't think an explosion would kill them.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 1, 2012)

Wait... how is this even an argument?


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 1, 2012)

I believe the term for it is "Devil's Advocate".  Obviously Harry Potter could beat Twilight, but damn if I'm not willing to use the lore to argue the opposite.


----------



## Reaver (Jun 1, 2012)

Are the vampires from twilight true vampires? My vote is for Harry and the gang!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 1, 2012)

I admittedly don't know much about the vampires' abilities in Twilight specifically, but I grew up playing White Wolf vampires.  And with those, I'd say it would be a close match.  The twilight ones?  Not a chance.  The wizards and witches would OWN the Twilight fairies vampires.  Let's not forget that there are patroni?  patronuses?  anyways, patronuses, familiars, DRAGONS, I mean really, let's get a couple of those bad-ass dragons out for good measure and see a vampire's speed really put to the test.  OR how about getting all four Quiddich teams out there with their fire spells and curses.  Or the Whumping Willow, I bet that can smash a vampire or three.  Or Cerberus, I mean Fluffy.  HAHA or the woods full of creepy crawlies, can't Hagrid just call all his pets out? 

Besides, I doubt they'd ever get into such a fight in the first place, unless it's because they all had the misfortune of falling in love with angsty teenagers at the school and simultaneously had their hearts broken and sought revenge.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 1, 2012)

anihow said:


> I admittedly don't know much about the vampires' abilities in Twilight specifically, but I grew up playing White Wolf vampires.  And with those, I'd say it would be a close match.  The twilight ones?  Not a chance.  The wizards and witches would OWN the Twilight fairies vampires.  Let's not forget that there are patroni?  patronuses?  anyways, patronuses, familiars, DRAGONS, I mean really, let's get a couple of those bad-ass dragons out for good measure and see a vampire's speed really put to the test.  OR how about getting all four Quiddich teams out there with their fire spells and curses.  Or the Whumping Willow, I bet that can smash a vampire or three.  Or Cerberus, I mean Fluffy.  HAHA or the woods full of creepy crawlies, can't Hagrid just call all his pets out?
> 
> Besides, I doubt they'd ever get into such a fight in the first place, unless it's because they all had the misfortune of falling in love with angsty teenagers at the school and simultaneously had their hearts broken and sought revenge.



We _could _do all that... _or _we could go for Sheilawisz's favorite strategy: SPAM FIENDFYRE! xD


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 2, 2012)

Fiendfyre would certainly be an effective strategy, but I think you'd probably end up killing a lot of wizards in the crossfire. :/


----------



## Ankari (Jun 2, 2012)

My two most hated IPs fighting it out?  I hope they kill each other.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 2, 2012)

@Anihow: Thanks, that was so funny!! =)

Well, the HP universe has more resources for battle than the Twilight world: Dragons, Dementors, flying brooms, Thestrals and more... but then it would be too unfair, so my scenario was designed to have a vampires vs wizards only battle- Still, even though I like vampires and other similar creatures I am sure that they are no match for _Magic_.

Ankari, I should have added a third option: _Mutual Annihilation_ which maybe I will include in my next poll!!

Mindfire, thanks for suggesting the Fiendfyre!! Reaver, thanks for your vote =)

It would be impossible to transform the vampires into ferrets or something like that, because they are dead and with HP magic you cannot give life back to the dead... anyway, the transfiguration could be useful to turn them into glass statues or something, which would be effective too in the battle.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess that was my point.  That people would use whatever they had at their disposal.  That's why the White Wolf vampires would roll through Hogwarts and all its defenses like a tornado in a trailer park.  Their magic is powerful and with all the different clans (Sabbat included), I could strategize a complete takeover with only a handful of them.  But Twilight vampires?  I have my doubts.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, but that would be a fight of Magic vs Magic, totally different to Magic vs some form of dangerous monsters without it- I should read about that White Wolf vampires, they sound interesting =)

Who thinks that Sectumsempra slashes could cut off a vampire's head? I am sure that just making the vampires float in the air and then play with them would be the best strategy for the wizards and witches in this battle.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 3, 2012)

A few mid-level Sabbat packs would storm Hogwarts tonight and open Bloodthaum's School of Evil and Darkness tomorrow.  


actually I could probably do it with a couple dozen vampires.  A few Assimites casting Quietus so the Wizards cant cast spells and then a few Lasombra to choke all the mortals in inky blackness.

Oh man, what would Harry and his peeps do against a couple dozen Horrid form monsters?  There's nothing quite as scary as twelve-foot tall abominations who don't even have hearts to stab with stakes.  Or how many wizards could a lone Lasombra take out with Arms of the Abyss?  I'd say at least a dozen, and that's just a basic discipline, not even the big guns.  That doesn't even include presence...  The highest ranking wizards would be attacking their peers without a so much as batting an eye, and then I'll bring in some spirits courtesy of my good friend Nikki Giovanni...  Sure dementors are nasty, but I think my necromantic friends have cooked up at least a few things that would make a dementor crap its pants.  

Oh man and all we'd have to do is employ a few Tremere to set about some wards, get a few Gargoyles in for good measure, and why not... We'll bring our favorite were-raven Claudia along for the fun.  Oh man did I tell you about the time she took out a whole pack of Black Spiral Dancers single-handedly?  Not bad for a non-combat character with maxed mental skills.  See that's something no one ever plans for... Attack from above.  Balls of fire that burn at 2000*F, gifts from the sun himself, flight feathers sharp as razor blades, and the ability to slip into the Spirit world without a reflective surface.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 3, 2012)

All that sounds great, maybe we should start a White Wolf vs something else thread =)

Just one of my Mages could be flying on her crystal across the stratosphere seventy miles above the surface of the planet, some Mach 70 speed- and then, while flying over Germany, she would throw a laser-like beam of silvery "light" that would hit Hogwarts instantly and blast out of reality everything within a two mile radius.

However, it's the Twilight vampires that must attack a well-defended Hogwarts in this fanfictional battle, not some other kind of powerful Magic =)


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 3, 2012)

I was only commenting on the comparative weakness of the Twilight vampires to vampires in general.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 3, 2012)

Twilight vampires are not even real _vampires_, they are the "cold ones" =)


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 3, 2012)

But that's the thing. Twilight vampires are _way_ overpowered compared to most vampires. They are boring as hell _because_ they are invincible. They can't be killed in the sunlight. Stake through the heart? Ain't cutting it. Beheading? Only if you burn the head afterwards. The Twilight vampires, by merit of being a bunch of Mary Sues, are literally indestructible. Their skin is made of diamonds - making them functionally immune to a spell like Sectumsempra. It is stated in the fourth book, when Bella is giving birth, that nothing can cut through it except the fangs of a vampire, since Edward has to literally _eat_ his way into Bella's womb (which has become vampiric by hosting a vampire baby).

While an infinitely worse series, and absolutely dreadful vampires, I think if we take each at face value, the simple fact that Twilight is terribly written means it _has_ to win, because nothing can kill a Mary Sue. Harry Potter is too well developed and thought out. Everything has a flaw, or a weakness. The Twilight vampires simply don't.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 3, 2012)

HAHA I didn't get all that from the first (and only) movie I saw.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 3, 2012)

I recall that Stephenie Meyer once said in an interview that the only way for a human to kill one of her vampires, would be by using a rocket or missile launcher... and even then the vampire would have to cooperate by staying still and letting the missile score a direct hit.

This means that a powerful explosion like that of a missile (or a blasting curse capable of blowing a huge hole in a castle's walls!!) would indeed be effective to break a vampire into pieces =)

I agree that Twilight vampires are all Mary Sue's and the entire series is a Mary Sue universe, anyway...


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 3, 2012)

It's the Mary Sue-niverse! xD


----------



## Devor (Jun 3, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> I recall that Stephenie Meyer once said in an interview that the only way for a human to kill one of her vampires, would be by using a rocket or missile launcher... and even then the vampire would have to cooperate by staying still and letting the missile score a direct hit.



They can hit a bullet with another bullet, so I don't think she maybe knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope one day I can get away with ill-researched facts, completely implausible concepts, and inconsistencies that leave even my fans' jaws hanging open in WTF?!?

That's it, I'm switching focus.  I no longer write romantic fantasy for intelligent strong women, I'm writing fashion advice and gossip under the guise of urban fantasy and shooting for the 12-17 year old market but making it just trashy enough that the moms will love it too.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 4, 2012)

@Devor: You are right, I see no way that some Twilight vampires running through a forest could escape from a cluster or a phosphorus bomb dropped by an F-18 or something... so that would be another way for a human to kill them!!

If anyone feels curious, this is a fanfiction of mine about the Twilight vampires losing a war against high-technology humans in the distant future:

Vengeance.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 4, 2012)

Personally, I don't have a problem with _Twilight,_ though it wasn't my cup of tea and I wasn't inspired to read the rest of the series. I did think _The Host_ was better. Meyer did a nice job of engaging readers and getting young people who weren't otherwise reading much to realize the potential of losing oneself in a book.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 4, 2012)

I am not really against _Twilight_ either Steerpike, the first book was enjoyable for me even though it did not hook me enough to read the rest of the series... I have enjoyed the movies though, especially because of the forests, the soundtracks and really how twisted and mentally screwed the story and the characters are =)

My point with this thread is that these vampires, even though they qualify as dangerous monsters, would really stand no chance in hell against _Magic._


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jun 5, 2012)

I love Twilight. I also belong to a support group for that.

But, Harry Potter wins - hands down.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 5, 2012)

This is looking great, go Wizards and Witches!!!

Who agrees that the vampires could be transformed into glass, bricks, ice statues or something like that before they can even reach the castle??

Maybe if they get attacked with fire spells, the vampires would not dare to get any closer =)


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 9, 2012)

The Death Match Poll is closed now, and the Wizards and Witches have claimed victory with 13 votes vs 2! XD!!

These are the results of the battle at Hogwarts Castle:

Vampire Casualties-
1- 356 vampires burned to ashes by fire spells.
2- 279 vampires blown to pieces by blasting curses, fragments burned later.
3- 173 vampires transfigured into glass statues.
4- 78 vampires captured.

5- Aro killed.
6- Jane killed.
7- Half of the Volturi guard killed.
8- Emmet Cullen killed.
9- Edward Cullen dumped Bella to go after Fleur =)

The rest managed to escape.

Wizarding Casualties-
1- 23 6th year students killed.
2- 15 7th year students killed.
3- 20 more students at the hospital wing.

4- Professor Sprout killed.
5- Neville Longbottom killed.
6- 10 Aurors killed.
7- 5 Aurors at the hospital wing.
8- Molly Weasley killed.

9- McGonagall has a broken leg =)

I think that it was a great battle...


----------

